# Titus turns 6,today!!.



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Happy B-Day,big boy!.

You were such a cute puppy and have become such a great dog!.

This was taken when he was 8 weeks old!.



and this is him,now!



2 weeks ago,You got really ill and I thought you were not going to make it to 6!.

If it hadn't been for the moral support,I got here and all the get well prayers,I would have been a real mess!.

To many more years,together!.Yr mom

Here are a couple more pictures!:

Let me in,it's my B-Day!!:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Titus! You are a beautiful boy, I'm so glad you are healthy again. I hope you get lots of presents!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TITUS!!!! *You are one big handsome boy!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Titus!!! Hope you get lots of goodies and toys to play with. So glad you are feeling alot better.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I didn't get him any toys cos I don't want hm to get excited him but did get him,some treats!.I also took him,on a longer walk and he did well!.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy 6th birthday Titus. You are one handsome dude. Are you feeling better... what's the status????? Hope you got some yummys for your special day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Titus is such a handsome birthday boy. It sounds like he gives you lots of love and attention.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy 6th Birthday Titus! You are a gorgeous boy! And so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Glad to hear that he's back on the road to good health!

Happy 6th Titus--hope you have many more!

And glad the Forum was able to help keep your spirits up--guess it worked!

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

*Happy 6th Birthday, Titus!! glad you're feeling better.*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday handsome Boy


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Happy birthday to you, Titus. You are gorgeous. I am happy that you are feeling better. It sounds like you had a good day with your treats and your extended walk. Lost of eart scritches to you.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday big boy!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My Mommy told me that you were all,worried and sending prayers my way,when I was not feeling well and I wanted to thank you,all,so much!.It means the world to me!.Big slobber kiss,Titus


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Bit late i know - sorry - Happy Birthday big fella.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Happy 6th Birthday Titus! Hope you had a great day. arty:arty:arty:

p.s. sorry I'm a day late


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday BigBoy. And may you hae many, many more. I know this one was special to you Mom afer you being so ill such a short time agao.

And that close up picture of you, you are so darn handsome I just wnted to reach up and kiss you right on the nose.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Titus!!!

He sure is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Happy birthday Titus, glad you are feeling better and can enjoy your day!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TITUS...............glad you're on the mend and getting ready for the summer romps.
Jerry & Harley


----------



## lovethemgoldens (May 17, 2008)

Aww! Happy Birthday Titus! I had a Great Dane that was named Titus. What breed is he?


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

lovethemgoldens said:


> What breed is he?


That's what we were wondering...he is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Titus is a black/tan Hovawart.A wonderful breed that has become one of my favorite with of course the golden!.
Here is the description:




Hovawart 
A black Hovawart 
Country of origin 
Germany 
Common nicknames 
Hovie 
Classification and breed standards 
FCI: Group 2 Section 2 #190 Stds 
CKC: Group 3 - Working Stds 
KC (UK): Working Stds 
UKC: Guardian Dogs [? Stds] 
Notes 
The UKC does not have an official breed standard 
The Hovawart is a German dog breed. The name of the breed means "an estate guard dog," which is the original use for the breed. The breed originated in the Black Forest region and was first described in text and paintings in medieval times.


Appearance
The Hovawart is a medium large dog. Dogs are 63-70 cm (24 3/4"-27 1/2") and bitches 58-65 cm (22 3/4"-25 1/2") at the withers. The weight is approximately 25-40 kg (55-90 pounds). The correct colour descriptions are Black, Black and Gold, and Blonde. The Black and Gold is the most popular colour.


Temperament
The Hovawart is an outstanding watch dog and somewhat reserved towards strangers. They make excellent family dogs as they are totally devoted to their family. They are a working dog breed, and require a consistent and loving yet strict training and meaningful activity throughout their lives.


History

A black Hovawart in the water
13th Century
One of the first documented recordings comes from the year 1210 when the German castle Ordensritterburg was besieged by Slavic invaders. The castle fell and its inhabitants including the Lord were slaughtered, however the Lord's infant son was saved by one of the castle's Hovawarts. In spite of being wounded itself, the dog dragged the tiny child to a neighbouring castle and thus saved the boy's life. This young boy, Eike von Repkow, grew up to become a legendary figure in the history of German law. He later published the Sachsenspiegel, the oldest Code of Law to survive from medieval Germany. Not surprisingly, the Hovawart is mentioned with praise. The Schwabenspiegel, a law text published in 1274 and based on Eike von Repkow's Sachsenspiegel, lists the Hovawart among the dogs you have to replace and pay restitution for if they are killed or stolen.


15th Century
By 1473, Heinrich Mynsinger described the Hovawart as one of "The Five Noble Breeds" and among its uses listed that it was useful for tracking the robber and miscreant. This along with references to the Hovawart in German law show that it was a readily identifiable breed and held in similar esteem to that of hunting dogs.


20th Century
Following the medieval period, the popularity of the Hovawart began to decline. Newer breeds such as the German Shepherd slowly replaced the Hovawart as a guard and working dog until it had almost disappeared by the beginning of the 20th century. Around 1915 a group of enthusiasts decided to try and save the breed. Predominant in this group was the zoologist Kurt Friedrich König. They started by looking for dogs in the farms of the Black Forest region. König then started a careful breeding program using these dogs and crossed them with Kuvaszok, Newfoundlands, German Shepherds, Leonbergers, Bernese Mountain Dogs and an African Hunting Dog. After much work the group was rewarded in 1922 when the first Hovawart litter was entered into the German Breeding Registry. The enthusiasts continued their work and in 1937 the German Kennel Club officially recognised the Hovawart. All this work was almost undone with the outbreak of the Second World War. Because of their abilities many Hovawarts were used in the German war effort and perished. By 1945 only a few remained. Enthusiasm for the breed remained and in 1947, Otto Schramm and some fellow enthusiasts in Coburg formed a new club, the "Rassezuchtverein für Hovawart-Hunde Coburg" which is still in existence today. In 1964 the German Kennel Club recognised the Hovawart as the country's seventh working breed and around this time enthusiasm for the breed started to develop in other countries.


An adult fawn-coloured Hovawart
Miscellaneous
The Hovawart does exceptionally well in search and rescue, tracking and working dog activities. The females are generally lighter in build and often love agility. In training and especially obedience work the trainer must keep positive reinforcement in mind all the time, as the Hovawart is not as eager to please as many other working dog breeds. It is important to realise that the Hovawart works WITH you and not for you. They do have the ability to think and act independently. Their guarding instinct for example does not require any real training, it is inherent, its what they were bred for. The Hovawart may easily become reluctant if training is built only on punishments.

The owner of a Hovawart should ideally have previous experience in owning and training a dog and as such the Hovawart is not usually suitable as a first dog


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this thread! Happy (late) birthday Titus!!

You are a very handsome boy! Hope you are feeling better.


----------

